# مقترحات في تصميم المساجد



## إسلام علي (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مقترحات في تصميم المساجد
بقلم الشيخ والمهندس المعماري سامي بن محمد (المسيطير)*
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84824*
*هذا الموضوع غير موجه بشكل كبير للمعمارين لكن للناس العاديين لكن المسحة المعمارية في كثير من محتويات الموضوع جعلتني أنقله هنا *
*وبالمناسبة كاتب الموضوع كما قلت مهندس معماري وشيخ رباني وطالب علم نابه وفقه الله لكل خير وللعلم هو تلميذ مباشر للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله مفتي المملكة السعودية السابق وكثير من المشايخ أيضاً*

​


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل /

الجميع منا - ولله الحمد - قد دخل الكثير والكثير من المساجد والجوامع ، فأعجبه تصميم مسجد ما ، واستحسن تنظيم وتخطيط مسجد آخر .
وقد رأيت طرح هذا الموضوع لكم حتى نتبادل الأفكار التي رأينها ، وارتأيناها .

لن أطيل ....سأكتب ما تيسر من مقترحات تتعلق بتصميم المساجد - من جميع النواحي - .

وقد تروق للبعض ولا تروق لآخرين .

وحسبي أني مجتهد ، وحسبي - كذلك - أنها غير ملزمة لكم .........فلا تزعلوا عليّ ( ابتسامة محب ):

المقترحات :

1- لاحظت وجود المنبر ( غير المحراب ) في كثير من المساجد ، ولاحظت أيضا أنه لا يستخدم ، ولا يمكن أن يكون هذا المسجد = جامعا في المستقبل .

فلا أرى فيه كبير فائدة ، إلا أن البعض يستخدمه في حفظ حاجيات المسجد ، كالمكنسة الكهربائية ، والمناديل ، والبخور ....إلخ .

فإن كان لابد من صرف تلك المبالغ في هذا المنبر ، فيوضع ويصمم على شكل غرفة مصغرة ، ويكون فيها ما سبق ذكره ، بالإضافة إلى وضع الجهاز الصوتي فيها ؛ بدلا من وضعه تحت المنبر ، والذي يواجه كثير من الأئمة صعوبة في ضبط الصوت - بسبب موقعه - ، حيث يضطرون إلى الإنحناء بشكل متعب حتى يقومون بضبط الصوت .
بالإضافة إلى كونه مكانا مناسبا لجلوس الإمام أو غيره لما يُحتاج إليه .

- كما لاحظت أن بعض المساجد قد قام بوضع قواطع خشبية تسمى ( حواجز جبسية ) فأغلق جميع النافذ ، فأصبحت غرفة مستقلة كما أشير إليه في المقترح .


- وإن لم يكن هناك حاجة لتلك الغرفة ، فلاحاجة لوضع المنبر ، بحيث تكون الجهة الأمامية من داخل المسجد جدارا مصمتا ........في وسطه المحراب فقط .

2- استخدام السيراميك أو الرخام في أرضية المسجد كاملة من الداخل ، بحيث تكون الصفوف مفصلة بارتفاع يسير فيهما وبينهما ، ثم يوضع السجاد بينهما .

وهذا الإقتراح مفيد من ناحية :
- سهولة غسيل المسجد من الداخل ( حتى بالماء والصابون ....كأنك تغسل حوش ).
- سهولة طي السجاد وإعادتها .
- إمكانية استخدام صف أو صفين فقط ، بحيث تكون باقي الصفوف فارغة ، وعدم وجود السجاد أو الموكيت يضفي برودة إضافية للجو العام في المسجد .
- قلة تكلفة لفائف السجاد مقارنة بالموكيت الذي يعمّ كامل المسجد .
- أيضا عدم استخدام كامل المسجد يعطي صوتا أقوى وأندى ( صدى طبيعي ) للإمام .

والسيراميك أرخص بكثير من الموكيت .

كما أن تغييره مستقبلا أرخص من تغيير الموكيت .

3- الحرص أثناء التصميم على إيجاد الساحة ، ويقال لها السرحة ( حوش المسجد )، وهذه مفيدة ، ولها راحة عجيبة أثناء صلاة الظهر أو العصر في الشتاء ، أو الفجر والعشاء والمغرب في أوقات الربيع واعتدال الجو .
كما يمكن استغلالها عند الحاجة ، كإعادة ترميم المسجد أو دهانه من الداخل .

4- الحرص على عدم الإكثار من الأعمدة من الداخل - مع فائدتها في الصلاة خلفها كسترة - ، لكن عدم وجودها بعطي الداخل إلى المسجد راحة لعينية ، من حيث انتشار الرؤية ، وعدم وجود ما يعرضها .

وفي حالة وجودها فيمكن استخدامها في وضع رفوف للمصاحف ، حتى يقلل من وجود الرفوف الأرضية .

5- الحرص على البساطة في إنشاء المنارة ، فالبعض يحرص على علو المنارة ، ثم يواجه المشاكل في صيانة أجهزة الصوت العلوية ، أو الإضاءة ، أو الدهان .
فالبساطة مع الجمال ، وتحقيق المراد ....أمر مطلوب .

6- الحرص على توزيع الصوتيات من قبل مهندس الصوتيات قبل البدء بعمل التمديدات - أي أثناء التنفيذ - حتى لا يُضطر لعمل تمديدات خارجية قد تعطي منظرا غير مناسب للشكل الداخلي .
وأيضا الخارجي .

7- الحرص كذلك على توزيع مقابس الكهرباء بشكل مناسب - تعميمه على حيطان المسجد - ، فقد تحتاج - مستقبلا - إلى مكيفات إضافية ، أو مراوح ، أو تسجيل صوتي إضافي ، أو تنظيف للمسجد ، فلا تحتاج معها إلى عمل تمديدات مستقلة ، أو توصيلات كهربائية .

8- الحرص على إحضار مهندس التكييف قبل البدء بالتمديدات الكهربائية للتكييف ، فالذي يحدد أماكن المكيفات هو مهندس التكييف ، وليس الكهربائي ....ولذلك نجد الكثير من الناس يتضايق من سوء توزيع التكييف بسبب فني الكهرباء الذي وزع التكييف !.

وعليه سيقوم مهندس التكييف بتوزيع المكيفات بشكل مناسب ، بحيث يضمن لك - بإذن الله - حسن التوزيع مع قلة التكلفة ، وقلة المكيفات ، وهذا هو المراد .

9- أيضا سيقوم مهندس التكييف بعمل عمليات حسابية معينة يستطيع من خلالها معرفة احتياج المسجد من المكفيات ، وأحجامها ، والمناسب من الماركات .
وقد تكون المكيفات عالية الجودة = غالية الثمن ، لكن - وكما يقال - : البقاء للإفضل ( البقاء النسبي طبعا ) .


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أغسطس 2009)

10- الحرص عند تصميم الإضاءة على ماهو متاح ، ومتداول في الأسواق ، فالبعض قد يضع إضاءة من نوع معين يصعب الحصول عليه في السوق ، أما لندرته أو لغلاء سعره .
فتركيب الإضاءة المتعارف عليها يسهل متابعة المسجد ، ومتابعة إضاءته .

وقد رأيتُ مرارا بعض المساجد - ومنها مسجد حيّنا - قد قام من بناها جزاه الله خيرا بوضع إضاءة يصعب الحصول عليها في السوق .
ونحن نفكر الآن - وبشكل جدي - بتغيير الإضاءة مع قاعدتها ، ولا يخفى التكاليف المترتبة على ذلك .
وقد يحدث بسبب التعديل إشكالات كهربائية لا تخفى على البعض .
فالبساطة في التنفيذ ....سهولة في الصيانة والمتابعة مستقبلا .

11- الإرتفاع الباهر والشاهق لسقف المسجد ....وقد يُحتاج معها إلى سلالم خاصة أو ما يسمى ( سقالة ) ، ويُحتاج لها إلى مكان خاص ، وقد يضيق المسجد بسببها .
وهذا الإرتفاع يسبب :
- المشقة عند تغيير الإضاءة .
- صعوبة الدهان عند الحاجة .
- وإن كان التكييف مركزيا فيصعب متابعة فتحات التكييف أو تنظيفها .
- التكلفة الإضافية في هذا الإرتفاع يمكن الإستفادة منها في مكان آخر . 


12- الحرص على تقليل الإستهلاك الكهربائي من خلال الإستفادة من الإضاءة الخارجية ، وذلك بأن تكون النوافذ الزجاجية كبيرة ، أو أن يكون هناك قُبة من زجاج في سقف المسجد ، يدخل الضوء من خلالها .
ومن زار منكم مسجد (سلطانة السديري في حي القدس في الرياض خلف مكتبة طيبة التي على الدائري الشرقي ) فسيرى جمال المسجد ، والراحة العجيبة في نفسْه ، ونَفَسه .
ويستخدم الزجاج العاكس والمانع لحرارة الشمس - مثل تضليلة السيارة ( 0- 0) ، ولونها شفاف جدا ، ويمنع دخول أشعة الشمس أو يخففها ، وهذا أيضا يساهم في تقليل الكلفة الكهربائية ، إضافة لدخول الضوء دون أن يتأذى أحد من أشعة الشمس . 


14- إن كانت أرض المسجد كبيرة ، وعلى طريق عام ....فقد يناسب - بعد أخذ الفتوى في الحالة المعينة - بأن يُستقطع جزءٌ من الأرض ، ويُخرج عن سور المسجد ، ثم يبنى به مبني تجاري ، يكون فيه محلات تجارية ، وتؤجر للمحلات المباحة ، أو يُؤجر على مكتب خيري ، ونحوها ، ويكون ريعه للمسجد ، وللحلقات ، والمحاضرات ، والدروس ...وغيرها من أنشطة المسجد المختلفة .
15- قد يناسب وضع ممر مشاة في أطراف المسجد تسهيلا على من أراد الخروج ، دون أن يقطع الصفوف ، أو يتخطى الرقاب .

16- إذا كان المسجد كبيرا أو جامعا ، أو جماعته كثيرة ، كأن يكون المسجد على طريق عام ، أو في حي مزدحم بالسكان ، فقد يناسب وضع أكثر من باب تسهيلا للدخول وللخروج ، وإن كان في الجهات الثلاث - دون القبلة - فهو أنسب .

17 - إن كانت مساحة المسجد صغيرة ، ويرغب الجماعة في استغلال كل شبر في المسجد ، فقد يناسب وضع أرفف المصاحف ، ووحدات التكييف داخل الجدار ، أي يُبنى الجدار مع ترك فراغات للأرفف والتكييف . 



18 - من المناسب أيضا مراعاة ما يلي :
- إنشاء مكتبة خاصة للمسجد .
- مكتب صغير لإدارة الحلقات أو للإمام لترتيب شؤون المسجد أو الجامع .
- غرفة مناسبة لحارس المسجد .
- شقة أو شقيقة  تتكون من غرفتين ومطبخ ودورة مياه ، وإن توسع في إنشئها فهو أفضل ، وتكون السكن الخاص لمدرس الحلقة مع زوجته . 

نصيب الفرد في المصلى :
يشغل الفرد الواحد بالمصلى مستطيلاً مساحته حوالي ( 1م2 ) :
- يبلغ طول ضلعه الأصغر حوالي ( 80سم ) وهو يمثل إجمالي ما يشغله الفرد الواحد جالساً .
- أما ضلعه الأكثر فيبلغ طوله حوالي ( 120سم ) وهو يمثل إجمالي ما يشغله الفرد جالساً .


--

أنواع المساجد ومواقعها ومسافة المشي لها:
تنقسم المساجد إلى ثلاثة أنواع ، المساجد المحلية والمساجد الجامعة ومسجد العيد.

1- المساجد المحلية :
هي نواة تجمعات المساكن أو الخلايا السكنية وتعمل على توفير الخدمات الدينية لها ، ويوصى بأن تكون مسافة المشي إلى المسجد المحلي في حدود من 150 إلى 200 متر .

2- المساجد الجامعة :
تقع داخل مركز الخدمات للمجاورة السكنية وتمثل العنصر البارز فيه ويوصى بأن تكون مسافة المشي إلى المسجد الجامع في حدود من 250 إلى 300 متر .

3- مسجد العيد :
لا يشترط أن يكون في حدود مسافة مشي ؛ إذ يتم الوصول إليه بالسيارة ، ويقع على أطراف المدينة ، وفي حالات المدن الكبرى التي يزيد عدد سكانها عن 100.000 نسمة قد يكون هناك أكثر من مسجد للعيد .
وفي هذه الحالة يمكن استعمال المسجد الجامع الموجود على مستوى المنطقة السكنية كمسجد للعيد .


-----
مقتبس من موقع أمانة مدينة جدة . 


مما يناسب عند تصميم الجامع - أو بعده - أن يضع فتحة صغيرة في المنبر من الداخل ، أو صندوق صغيرا على هيئة نافذة .... ويكون فيها خطبة بديلة أو أكثر :
- للإمام إن نسي خطبته .
- أو لبديل الخطيب إن نسي الخطيب أن يخطب ، أو أتاه ما يشغله .
- أو غير ذلك مما يحتاج إلى أن يضعه في الصندوق ( قلم ، دفتر ، مسجل ... إلخ ) . 

من المناسب ... قبل البدء في تصميم المسجد : أن يتم زيارة أكثر من مسجد وجامع ... وجمع وكتابة الأفكار التصميمية فيها ... ثم تلخيصها للمهندس المعماري المصمم ... ليتم استخلاص أفكار عدة مساجد في مسجد واحد .

وأحيانا كثيرة ... تكون الفلسفة في التصميم ... مما لا داعي له .


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أغسطس 2009)

*هذا كان تجميع مشاركات الشيخ المهندس / سامي المسيطير
والآن مع مشاركات باقي المتابعين للموضوع لأن فيها فوائد إن شاء الله
*


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أغسطس 2009)

أحسن الله إليك .. هذه فوائد السيراميك ولكن أين العيوب؟ عيوبه:
1- في المناطق الباردة جداً في الشتاء كالشمال تكون في المسجد كأنك داخل إفريزر.
2- كبار السن يسهل إنزلاقهم فيه  وكذلك المشي عليه وقت البرد خطر لمن فيهم (خشة البرد) لأن موطن القدمين من منافذ البرد السريعة للجسم.
3- سرعة وضوح الأوساخ فيه خصوصا إذا كان جماعة المسجد غالبيتهم عماله، بمعنى أن الفرش غالباً يغطي مواطيء القدمين وما يعلق بها.
4- غالب المساجد المسمركة تجد بين صفوفها تباعد.
5- لا يستريح طلاب الحلقات على السراميك إذا تشكلوا على شكل دائرة 

ودمت سالما معافا 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مسألة تحقيق الجمال في بناء المسجد أو غيره من الأبنية -كالمنازل- لا تخلو من تكلفة وزخارف وما إلى ذلك ، فما حكم ذلك ؟؟

هل يدخل في باب (الله جميل يحب الجمال ) ؟ أم في باب النهي عن الزخرفة والإسراف ؟؟

علماً أن بناء القبة و المئذنة يضاعف تكلفة البناء . ولا فائدة لها سوى الناحية الجمالية ، ولم تكن في مساجد عصر النبوة والصحابة . 

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
ارى من المقترحات عدم جعل الابواب من امام المصلين حتى لا ينشغل البعض بمشاهدة الداخلين ويمكن وضع حاجز بحيث يدخل الناس من الامام من غير ان يراهم المصون .

ومشكور على الموضوع الحيوي . 
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
من المقترحات :

ان لا يضيق المحراب حتى يتمكن المصلون من رؤية الامام 

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
جزاكم الله خيرا .

تنبيهٌ مهم ، لاحرمنا الله منك .

ولابد من تغطية السيراميك بالسجاد الطولي ، أو ممرات المشاة ؛ تفاديا لما ذكرتَ وفقك الله .

أما الإنزلاق ؛ فلا بد من أن يكون المكان ناشفا قبل الصلوات .

وأما ظهور الوسخ فلا بد من وجود الربر عند الأبواب ؛ حتى يتم تنشيف الأقدام قبل الدخول .

وأما طلاب الحلقة ...فيشوفون لهم مسجد ثاني ( ابتسامة ) . 

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
كتب الله لك الأجر ياشيخنا (المسيطير) على هذا التميز المعتاد والغير مستغرب..
ومن المقترحات أيضاً وضع مكتبة لاستعارة الأشرطة فقد رأيت لها نفعاً عظيماً في بعض المساجد بالشرقية.. والله أعلم,, .

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
موضوع بديع وممتع وفيه ابتسامات جزاك الله خيرا عليه
ويراعى " ما امرت بتشييد المساجد " وحديث " لا تقوم الساعة حتى يتباهى الناي في المساجد " ان صح الحديثان
ولو جعل في المسجد نافورة كما في احد مساجد جدة فما ابدعه
وغرفة الامام مهمة لتحقيق سنة خروج الامام وقت الاقامة سيما اذا جاء مبكرا
واحاطة السرحة بالاشجار ابدع واجمل سيما اذا احتف به التغريد وحفيف الاشجار والروائح الجميلة كاليشموم والريحان والنعناع ويالها من روحانية
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 جزاك الله خير ياشيخنا وانا مشارك في منتديات معماريه ونحاول البحث عن الضوابط الشرعيه في انشاء المساجد ومنها :-
1. اتجاه المسجد هل يشترط ان يكون باتجاه القبله أقصد الواجهه .
2. موقع المنبر من المسجد وشكله وهيئته .
3. حكم الشرع بوجود المحراب لاسيما وانه ليس من سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قرر ذلك شيخنا الالباني رحمه الله في كتابه (( تحذير الساجد من اتخاذ القبور مساجد )) .
4. استخدام ديكورات النقوش المغربيه .
5. موقع السواري (( الاعمده )) في المسجد وكيف يتسنى للمصمم ان يجعلها بحيث لاتقطع صفوف المصلين .
6. هل يوضع تصميم او مبني خاص للنساء في المسجد ام يجوز لهن الصلاة مع الرجال وخلفهم ؟.
7. موقع غرفة الخطيب والمكتبه للمسجد وغرفة الحراس لاسيما انه في بعض البلدان لابد من حراسة المسجد .
8. ماهي المساحه المناسبه للمصلي بحيث ياخذ راحته اثناء جلوسه وصلاته ؟؟؟؟.
9. طلاب العلم والدورات الصيفيه الا يمكننا عمل مبنى خاص لهم داخل المسجد للدروس غير موضع الصلاة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
10 . موقع محلات الوضوء وقضاء الحاجه اين يكون موقعها داخل المسجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟.
11 . هل يجوز الجمع بين الطرز المعمارية الحديثه وبين المطالب الشرعيه في تصميم المسجد .

بصراحه أنا مهندس واريد ان أعرف كل مايتعلق بالضوابط الشرعيه أثناء تصميمنا وتنفيذنا للمساجد بحيث لانقع بمخالفة شرعيه لهدي النبي وصحبه والقرون الثلاثه المفضله , كما لانريد ان نجتهد من عند انفسنا لانه (( من استحسن فقد شرع )) .
والمسجد هو الذي يمثل رسالة الاسلام كلها والمهندس هو مسلم بطبيعة الحال لايريد ان يرتكب في تصاميمه او تنفيذه او ديكوراته للمساجد مخالفات شرعيه قد يتحمل وزرها امام الله عزوجل يوم القيامه .
أرجوا منكم اخواني أن تعلمونا مقترحاتكم ليس ايهما اصلح وماهي نوعية البناء وغيره وايهما افضل في الاستخدام فهذا هو عملنا ومهنتنا بالرغم من انه لاضير من نصائحكم ولكننا نريد معرفة الضوابط الشرعية التي يجب ان يؤسس عليها المسجد , والملتقى اسمه ملتقى اهل الحديث وليس (( هندسة عمارة وبناء المساجد )) .
أرجوا ان تزودوننا بالضوابط الشرعيه لبناء المساجد واخوانكم من مهندسين معماريين ومدنيين وكهربائيين وهندسة صوت وتكييف وتبريد وهندسه صحيه وهندسة ديكور وهندسه حدائق سوف يقدمون لكم حلول ونماذج وطرز فنيه ولا بالاحلام باذن الله .

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
مجرد رأي :
الدور الأرضي يكون في المسجد .
والدور الأول يكون مركز لتحفيظ القرآن + مكاتب للإدارة (الرجالية + النسائية) + مكتبة للمسجد. 
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .

أحيلك إلى كتاب : ( أحكام المساجد في الشريعة الإسلامية ) .
للشيخ الدكتور / إبراهيم بن صالح الخضيري حفظه الله .
وتجده على هذا الرابط :

http://islamport.com/d/2/fqh/2/3/12....D3%C7%CC%CF%22


كما أحيلك إلى موقع الشيخ محمد المنجد وفقه الله ، وفيه ما يفيد :
http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?cr...list=15&ln=ara
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
يجب تجنب السجاد في المساجد لأنه بدعة

فإن كان لا بد في البلاد الباردة، فحصيرة

والموضوع قد سبق نقاشه بتوسع والله أعلم 

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم
ولكن احذروا فى مقترحاتكم (زخارف اليهود والنصارى )
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...&fatwa_id=6118
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 رابط قد يفيد :
هل للمحاريب....أصل شرعي..؟ 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16894&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E5%C7%E4%E6%ED

أقترح على الشيخ المسيطير أن ينسق هذه الأفكار ويرتبها ويهذبها حتى تكون كالمنشورة , ثم يطبعها الأخوة ويضعوها عند مكاتب الأوقاف والمكاتب الهندسية - كل في مدينته - كي يعم النفع.
وسأفعل أنا ذلك إن شاء الله. 
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
بارك الله فيك أخي سلطان العتيبي

فلقد أفرحتني بطلبك ، وأسعدتني بما ستفعله - بإذن الله - .

وسأقوم بترتيب ما تفضلت بذكره .....

ولعل الله أن ييسر من يقوم بعرضه على المختصين في وزارات الأوقاف ..... كلا حسب مدينته ودولته .

مع اعترافي ببساطة الإقتراحات .


أسأل الله أن يصلح القلوب .
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم
ليست فائدة القبة والصومة او المئذنة مثلما تتصور ولو كانت كذالك لما اقامها علماء الاسلام حيث اقاموها إلا من اجل نفعها فالمئذنة اخي الكريم تلعب دورا اساسيا في انتشار الاذان الصوت بحيث لا يشمل منطقة معينة دون سواه ناهيك على انها اداة لتمييز المسجد عن غيره من الأبنية واما بالنسبة للقبة فهي تساعد على نظافة الهواء خاصة ان جعل لها نوافد جانبية وكذالك تلطف الجو وتبعث نوعا من البرودة المتجمعة بها
وايضا ما جعل المحراب في الصلاة إلا من طرف علماء هندسة متفنين فلاحظ اخي الكريم ان شكل المحراب يساعد على انتشار الصوة داخل المسجد حتى من دون مكبرات صوة فهو اصلا جعل قبل اكتشاف المكبر

والسلام عليكم اخي راشد

من المقترحات التي أرى أنها مفيدة للغاية:

* ترك ما اعتاد عليه أهل البناء في سطوح المساجد، من عزل مائي، ثم طبقة سميكة من التراب، ثم البليط بالإسمنت.
وعيب هذه الطريقة، علاوة على التكاليف، أن المياه تتسرب من بين البلاطات وتتجمع في طبقة التراب، ولا سيما في السنوات الماطرة، فيتحول السطح إلى طبقة غير منظورة من الطين، ويتسرب الماء شيئاً فشيئاً إلى طبقة الأسمنت فيصدأ الحديد. وسمعت أن أكبر مساجد الرس أُزيل بالكامل لأن السقف كان على وشك الانهيار لهذا السبب.
ويكفي بدلا من ذلك إتقان صبّ السقف بالهزاز والمروحة، ثم تلييس السطح بطريقة فنية متقنة، يحسب فيها حساب انسياب الأمطار، ثم توضع طبقة سميكة من الحصى الكبير (البحص) لأنه أفضل عازلات الحرارة وأرخصها.
وهذا هو الأسلوب المتبع في كثير من المستشفيات والقصور.
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
وبالنسبة للصوتيات :
فغالب محلات الصوتيات تزدحم بطلبات الأئمة لضبط أجهزتهم ، وضبط توزيع الصوت والمكبرات ... قبل دخول شهر رمضان بيوم أو يومين ... فقد يناسب التنسيق من الآن ....قبل الزحمة ... وقبل رفع الأسعار .
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 1- وكذلك ألا يجعل المنبر في منتصف المسجد كما حرر ذلك العلامة ابن القيم وغيره من العلماء

2- الزخرفة بالنقوش وكتابة الآيات وأسماء الخالق وأسماء المخلوقين، وهي بدعة مكروهة بأي حال واختيار ما لم يشرعه الله

3- زيادة عدد المآذن (عن واحدة) للزينة، والمسجد لا يحتاج أكثر من واحدة للدلالة على مكانهويكفي رفع مكبرات الصوت على أصغر مئذنة، وهي أداة للتعريف بمكان المسجد وتبليغ الأذان، وليست قُرْبة إلى الله تعالى إذ لم يعرفها المسلمون في الصدر الأول.

4- عدم طلاء المسجد بألوان لافتة للنظر قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لا تحمروا (اى اللون الاحمر) ولا تصفروا (اى اللون الاصفر) وذلك عندما أراد الصحابة أن يبنو مسجدا

5- عدم دخول دورات المياة بالمساجد البتة

6- وضع المنبر أمام الإمام فأحيانًا كثيرًا يأسس المبر بجانب الإمام وبالتالي يقطع الصف الأول للمأمومين 
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ×××ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
جزاكم الله خيراً على الموضوع وما ورد فيه ..

أضيف نقاط منها :

- حسن اختيار ارتفاع المكيفات - أقصد فتحاتها - أو مكان وضعها فلا تكن قريبة تؤذي المصلين ولا مرتفعة لا يصل الهواء إلا بعد طول انتظار .

- مكان الحمامات ومغاسل الوضوء يجب تفريقهما ولو بمسافة قليلة وخاصة في المساجد الكبرى التي يزدحم فيها الناس ، فرأيت بعض المساجد وقد التصق باب الحمامات بباب المغاسل وتجد الزحام عند البابين على أشده .
وكلما كانت الحمامات أبعد كلما خفت الروائح المنبعثة منها التي تصل للمسجد .

- أماكن وضع الأحذية وابعادها عن أبواب المساجد لأجل الروائح كذلك .

- حسن انتقاء ألوان السيراميك المحيطة بمداخل المسجد فلا تكن من النوع المصقول الذي يسبب الانزلاق ..
وكذا في دورات المياه تكون النوعية من التي لا يظهر فيها الوسخ بسهولة .

- جعل أبواب المساجد الجامعة كبيرة وذلك لتخفيف الازدحام خاصة في الجُمع عند الخروج .

والله الموفق.


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل الموضوع يمس فعلاً الواقع أم لا ؟؟


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أ حمد جميل (10 أغسطس 2009)

الزميل الفاضل بشر
لقد قمت بالتعليق سابقا على موضوع "مراجعة الانشائى لمسجد"
وادعوك والزملاء لابداء التعليق على نفس الموضوع حيث اننى اضفت جميع الرسومات المعمارية والتكييف والكهرباء بالاضافة الى الانشائى مع وصف كامل للاعمال وبعض المواصفات

الزميل احمد جميل استشارى مدنى ولكن بفضل الله اتميت دراسة جميع البنود عالية
 وقد راجعها زميل لاعمال التكييف والكهرباء
وقد قمت فعلا بزيارة العديد من المساجد وقد استفدت كثيرا واخذت من كل بستان زهرة

لا ادعى ان الرسومات كاملة ولكن احمد اللة اننى استوفيت معظم الملاحظات المنشورة عالية

و ادعوكم لابداء اى ملاحظات للاستفادة منها كتطبيق عملى او الايضاح لسبب الملاحظة
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ​


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً *


----------



## إسلام علي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*وجزاكم الله خيراً *


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

